# Glock Armorers course?



## Blueflu1 (Jan 22, 2006)

Does anyone know of any upcoming Glock Armorers courses coming up or where I can find out when they are?


----------



## Rangemaster (Nov 26, 2004)

Blueflu1 said:


> Does anyone know of any upcoming Glock Armorers courses coming up or where I can find out when they are?


I believe there's one coming up in Quincy
go to glocktraining.com to view their schedule


----------



## snowman (Oct 29, 2005)

*According to the Glock Training site they are offering two courses in Massachusetts.*
*(1) May 9th, 2006 Plymouth, MA Armorers Course.*
*(2) June 20-23, 2006 Chicopee, MA 3-Day Instructor/Armorers Course.*


----------



## HPD22 (Jan 3, 2006)

snowman said:


> *According to the Glock Training site they are offering two courses in Massachusetts.*
> *(1) May 9th, 2006 Plymouth, MA Armorers Course.*
> *(2) June 20-23, 2006 Chicopee, MA 3-Day Instructor/Armorers Course.*


Do you know were in plymouth they hold the course? and does your department have to write a letter to get you in?


----------



## jyanis (Jul 23, 2004)

Not sure of the location in Plymouth, but they usually put it on the seminars file on LEAPS. They also hold classes at the Boston PD range (That is where I went).


----------

